# Bull/Yellowbelly catfish for bait.



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Been thinking about catching a bunch of little creek catfish and freezing them to use for bait at the New Cumberland Dam. Again I am new to the river. Has any of you tried these for bait aiming for larger cats?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have used them live for blues and flats. Never as cut bait though. If I am using cut bait it is shad and skipjack mainly.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

The few times I have tried yellow bellies, I never had any luck. Need to find me a new spot.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

What creeks do you catch these in?


----------

